# Zero Clearance FRUSTRATION Bosch 4100



## PatrickIrish (Oct 19, 2012)

Got a Bosch 4100 for Christmas. I'm trying to dial it so I can use it but making this zero clearance is gonna kill me!

I've made a few for a Ridgid but there were any un even tabs where the insert rests.

The Bosch 4100 has a roughly 7" long by 1/4" lip that's higher than the tabs the leveling screws rest on. I don't have a router either. Here's a pic of plastic one a made. You can see the 2nd photo that 7" recess im talking about. Now I just copied the original. Not sure if I even need to do that.

I cut the plate square than ran it through a 1/4" dado on all 4 sides to remove about an 1/8" of material deep and 1/2" inwards. Then I cut the corners with a jig saw. It fits but not router clean.

I tried running my dado blade but it stopped after 3/8" blade showing. Im hoping the blade didn't dull on the plastic.

So I ran off for HD to get MDF.

Any tips? Do I need that lip recess or just dado inwards evenly all sides?

Not sure why zero inserts aren't a factory item either.


----------

